# Encore pro hunter



## snake bite (Dec 2, 2010)

I am thinking about purchasing a tc encore pro hunter.  I found them on sale for $499 which is the lowest I have seen them advertised for.    I would like some opinions from y'all who have these.  I am thinking about going with a 7 mag.  Opinions please, I have read some good and bad reviews on the pro hunter.


----------



## Lead Poison (Dec 3, 2010)

snake bite said:


> I am thinking about purchasing a tc encore pro hunter.  I found them on sale for $499 which is the lowest I have seen them advertised for.    I would like some opinions from y'all who have these.  I am thinking about going with a 7 mag.  Opinions please, I have read some good and bad reviews on the pro hunter.



I've owned 4 or 5...in the past. I no longer own one. 

I definintely prefer a good bolt action rifle to an Encore any day of the week.

The bolt actions have been much more accurate!


----------



## ehunt (Dec 3, 2010)

i have the encore its not the pro hunter but there isnt much difference. its your money do what you want but dont get carried away with buying alot of barrels. if i had to choose i would grab my bolt action first but dont get me wrong i love my 7mm-08and 50cal powder barrel for the encore


----------



## snake bite (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks guys, I own a bunch of guns, bolts, levers, semi autos just looking for something a little different.  I don't really need another gun but the wife was asking what she could get me for Christmas.  I called today and the only cal they have left are .308, 25-06, and 30-06 and I already have 3, 30-06's   I may go check out a .308


----------



## oneshot73 (Dec 3, 2010)

*T/C Pro Hunter*

I have tried theT/C  Pro Hunter with the Flex Tech stock, Stainless fluted barrel, in 50 Cal muzzleloader and it shot fantastic, but that is due to where I hunt.  Any of those rifle rounds, you mentioned have their purpose, but as you chose .308 is a NATO round and plenty available.  Best wishes with your choices and Merry Christmas!


----------



## snake bite (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, My new Encore Pro Hunter in .308 is under the christmas tree.  I sure will be excited on Christmas morning espicallay if santa puts  some new optics with it!


----------



## flyingfrog509 (Dec 19, 2010)

I have an encore and I love it.  I really like the idea that I can have one in the chamber walking with the hammer not cocked and pretty much don't have to worry about a branch catching the trigger or the such.   I also like how short they are and how light they can be for carry.

Some will say how accuracy isn't so good, but I haven't found that to be true so far.  I have a .22 barrel that will make little clover leafs all day long with factory remington ammo.   My 300 win mag is dead on even though I haven't had time to bench it for a grouping yet I can say it has never hit a deer more than an inch from where I thought I was aiming and that was out at about 300 yards so humm it could have been me, the wind, or anything.

In my opinion the triggers usually need some help.  There is a ton of info to be learned from Mike Bellum's site at: http://www.bellmtcs.com/store/

If I might be so bold, I'd suggest going with a nice single piece scope mount.  They just work better in my opinion.

Enjoy


----------



## bteate (Dec 21, 2010)

flyingfrog509 has hit on two very good ideas. Check out Mike Bellm's website, it has everything you ever wanted to know about the Encore and some things you probably didn't want know. I highly recommend the Talley lightweight one piece scope mount, it cut about 1/2" off my groups, I can't explain how it just did. Good luck and great shooting!


----------



## CamoCop (Dec 23, 2010)

i love my pro hunter!  mine is chambered in a .25-06 and is more accurate than i am.  i got the camo stock with stainless action and barrel.  i did do a trigger job on it and instead of the fluted barrel i opted to go with the heavy barrel.  it is my go to rifle!


----------



## stem10 (Dec 26, 2010)

Been using a Pro Hunter .280 cal. for about 5 years now. Light weight and easy to shoulder and carry. Only negative is the walnut butt stock is not very thick where it mounts to the gun. Mind has hair line cracks in couple places. Planning on replacing with composite camo stock before next season. I have several bolt actions but will grab this gun first out of the safe everytime. Purchased  a Nikon 3X9 for it that works well.


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 26, 2010)

I have the ss pro hunter and love it very accurate as well.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 28, 2010)

If it is the challenge of a single shot you want, then just put 1 round in your bolt action.    Seriously for what a single shot does and the amount of moving parts compared to multiple shot guns, they are extremely overpriced.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 30, 2010)

lbzdually said:


> Seriously for what a single shot does and the amount of moving parts compared to multiple shot guns, they are extremely overpriced.



That's because every hunting celebrity uses them along with there Nikon scopes and binoculars.  I wonder how much T/C and Nikon spend on advertising a year?  

I love my bolt actions.


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 30, 2010)

lbzdually said:


> If it is the challenge of a single shot you want, then just put 1 round in your bolt action.    Seriously for what a single shot does and the amount of moving parts compared to multiple shot guns, they are extremely overpriced.



Can you change barrels with your bolt action ?


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2011)

Browning X Bolt said:


> Can you change barrels with your bolt action ?



No, but I can afford two decent rifles for what one of the Encore prohunter single shots costs.     How much does an extra barrel cost?


----------



## golffreak (Jan 1, 2011)

I have an Encore Pro-Hunter and love it. It is hands down the best and most accurate rifle I've owned. Never had a need for a second shot. Mine is a .280 and I would not trade it for anything.


----------



## casitahunter (Jan 4, 2011)

love my encore.   been hunting with it for five years. I have been using one shotters for over 15 years. Get you shell holder for the stock.  It will help when trying to kill more than one or a follow up shot


----------



## ldavid008 (Jan 4, 2011)

My dad has had one in 7-08 for several years. He's reloaded for 40 yrs and has tried everything. But his first shot at 100 yds is over a foot high, #2 will be on the paper, #3 and beyond will stack on top of one another right where he wants them.


----------

